# for you first time pinners, my experience...



## ct67_72 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just pinned for the first time. I have to be honest, it was on my mind for the last few weeks. I just had no idea what to expect. I have always heard that it was easy and painless, but I just figured it was relative. I knew it wasnt going to be bad, but it was still a mental barrier. 
So let me tell you, I just got home, grabbed an 18g pin and loaded up a 3ml syringe with 1ml test e (300mg/ml). Then swapped on a 25g.
I sat in the bathroom for probably 15 minutes thinking about what I thought was going to be easy. A couple times I told myself I couldnt do it. 
After calling myself a pussy a few times, I mean really, I have tattooed my self, and probably have 40 hours worth of tattoo work on me so really, I aimed the pin where I wanted it and looked away, I started to push into my quad, I was waiting for the feeling of it to break the skin, but it never happened. All of a sudden the pin was just moving, so I look over and its half way in, my hear rate immediately slowed and I stopped sweating like a scared little girl laughed a little and pushed it in the rest of the way.
Aspirated, and took my time injecting. 
Laughed a little more, pulled it out, grabbed my alcohol pad and rubbed my quad for a few before jumping in the shower. 
I cant believe I put so much thought into this. 
So for anyone feeling the same, dont worry, you could have done this to me sleeping with out waking me. 
So 40mg of D-bol down and 300mg test. off to a good start


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 18, 2011)

That is funny. 18 guage is pretty big. I used to donate plasma and they stick you with a 17 guage needle twice a week in a vein in your arm.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 18, 2011)

congrats! I watch it go in and watch it aspirate and inject (it's like I have to). when I first did it I was shaking so bad I made it hurt worse than it would have, my heart rate sky rocketed with fear. but it's like what you did I called myself a pussy and the thought "just do it" came to mind. literally don't think just do it!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Aug 18, 2011)

Jesus fuckin Christ. 18 gauge pin. No wonder you were nervous. It looks like stuffing a pencil into yourself with a pin that big.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 18, 2011)

Draw with an 18, pin with a 23 or 25. Holy fuck, you are hard core!!


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 18, 2011)

I made a thread just like this my first injection it really is a piece of cake though. Someone around here once said "pretend you're sticking a big piece of ham" and that helped for some reason lol

If you thought 18ga. was easy grab some 25g, you won't even feel it


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 18, 2011)

ummm.... wait, I must have backspaced too far, lol. drew with an 18, and pinned with 25 lol. That would be a little hardcore! Although I have pierced things with as large as a 10, and somehow I was still nervous lol


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 18, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> congrats! I watch it go in and watch it aspirate and inject (it's like I have to). when I first did it I was shaking so bad I made it hurt worse than it would have, my heart rate sky rocketed with fear. but it's like what you did I called myself a pussy and the thought "just do it" came to mind. literally don't think just do it!


I figured at first I wouldnt watch it go in, and I would look when it came time to aspirate and inject, nut once it started it was so easy I laughed and looked to make sure I wasnt missing anything. then aspirated, saw a little bubble and pushed it in! Next time Ill just watch, no biggie now


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 18, 2011)

yep breaking the skin is the only part you even feel. Pretend you're throwing a dart, it just breaks the skin but you're not really pushing so it won't go deep until you push it. Gets it over quick and you don't even notice it. That's the way they teach doctors to do it.

I've hit a nerve a few times in quads though, not really what I'd call "pain" just an odd sensation and a bit of muscle twitching. Never a problem anywhere else, but I still like quads the most


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't like the quads... it was my first spot... as it seemed easiest... but once I started glutes, tris, and delts.. I said screw the quads.

My quads would cripple me... where as everything else was a walk in the park.  Just one of those personal preference deals.  And I run 1 inch 25g for everything.


----------



## DGettin (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome story.  I remember my first time too.  I pretty much did the same thing, sat there for like 10-15 mins calling myself a pussy, haha.  I've probably done it 200+ times now since without a second thought.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

First time I pinned it was in the quad. Just thought about how people on this board would call me a huge vagina for not hurrying up with it so I just stabbed myself and called it good. Took like 1 minute haha.

Looking back, I wish I did glute first cause there's hardly any pain after injecting glutes while quads made me walk like I just dropped the soap.


----------



## ambiti (Aug 19, 2011)

Would insulin syringes work?
I was looking at this at the pharmacy but havent bought it yet.
I believe they are 29G can take up to 1ml/cc
To be specific, 0,33 mm(29G) x 12,7mm

I read that most people use 22-23G with 1.5' needle for almost everything.
I think I can use the insulin syringe for HCG but I am not sure about Testosterone Enanthate

Waiting for your replies 

Thanks guys!


----------



## KUVinny (Aug 19, 2011)

ambiti said:


> Would insulin syringes work?
> I was looking at this at the pharmacy but havent bought it yet.
> I believe they are 29G can take up to 1ml/cc
> To be specific, 0,33 mm(29G) x 12,7mm
> ...



Yes you can, with two caveats. First you have to consider that the thicker the oil is the harder it will be to load (unless you back load) and the harder it will be and longer it will take to deposit the dose. 

Second, the selection of spot must be one in which your bf% is VERY low. You must get down into the muscle. Delts, tris, bis, pecs, traps and outer calves are typical examples. If your bf% is more than 10 it's probably best to stick to the tried and true IM syringe.


----------



## ambiti (Aug 19, 2011)

KUVinny said:


> Yes you can, with two caveats. First you have to consider that the thicker the oil is the harder it will be to load (unless you back load) and the harder it will be and longer it will take to deposit the dose.
> 
> Second, the selection of spot must be one in which your bf% is VERY low. You must get down into the muscle. Delts, tris, bis, pecs, traps and outer calves are typical examples. If your bf% is more than 10 it's probably best to stick to the tried and true IM syringe.


So u recommend 23G with 1.5" long needle?
HCG is injected into fat if I am not wrong, so I think I could use the insulin syringe?

thanks!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 19, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> ummm.... wait, I must have backspaced too far, lol. drew with an 18, and pinned with 25 lol. That would be a little hardcore! Although I have pierced things with as large as a 10, and somehow I was still nervous lol


 
No, your story clearly stated that you drew with an 18g and swapped it with a 25g for pinning. People have a tendancy to overlook things on this forum and jump down your throat (especially with a story that's long like yours). Nice work! I'm glad everything went smooth


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 19, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I made a thread just like this my first injection it really is a piece of cake though. Someone around here once said "pretend you're sticking a big piece of ham" and that helped for some reason lol
> 
> If you thought 18ga. was easy grab some 25g, you won't even feel it


 
HAHAHA, a piece of ham?   Classic.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 19, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> No, your story clearly stated that you drew with an 18g and swapped it with a 25g for pinning. People have a tendancy to overlook things on this forum and jump down your throat (especially with a story that's long like yours). Nice work! I'm glad everything went smooth



No it did. I went back and re edited. I had out it there but I must have erased it before I posted. I know a little long winded, but thats really how it went


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 19, 2011)

Good shit ct...my first pin was in my delt and the shit bled like crazy and freaked me out a lil...lol...


----------



## KUVinny (Aug 19, 2011)

ambiti said:


> So u recommend 23G with 1.5" long needle?
> HCG is injected into fat if I am not wrong, so I think I could use the insulin syringe?
> 
> thanks!



23g is fine and what I use. 25 is great too. 1.5 inch for glutes or anywhere bf% is higher. 1 inch for quads of glutes if your ass is lean enough. For delts and pecs 5/8 of an inch is very nice.

Edit: Yes, hcg, peptides and GH are administered via an insulin pin.


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats! It's a great feeling once you get used to it. Just wait til you start seeing the benefits too. U will love it


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 19, 2011)

SumMiscGuy said:


> Congrats! It's a great feeling once you get used to it. Just wait til you start seeing the benefits too. U will love it



Yeah I bet. Can't wait. My cycle is leading up to my next powerlifting comp, so I'm pretty psyched to see how it goes, also on 40mg/day dbol


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 19, 2011)

my first time, i injected into my glute with an empty syringe just for practice.  it was a 21 gauge 1.5 inch and it went in so fast like i was piercing warm butter.  thought to myself "holy shit this is NOTHING" lol.  i knew right then and there i made the right decision going with test prop for my first cycle.  i looked forward to my injections.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 19, 2011)

I get my lady to pin me


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 19, 2011)

^^

You just have to be nice to them before it's inject time. I don't know about you but thinking about my girl pissed off with a needle in her hands is a scary thought!


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 19, 2011)

That would be nice. I think mine would throw up if she saw a needle piercing skin. 
But really its so easy It doesnt bother me at all. I think Ill try the delt next, my quad hurts like hell right now. Ben ch day is Sunday, I hope it feels better by then. 
Oh and I diddnt even bleed a drop, pulled out and waited a second, saw nothing, put the pad on it and rubbed and there wasnt even a spot on the pad.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 19, 2011)

guys that pinned quads, how long before you could walk normal lol?
Im using 300mg/ml so Im sure its a little worse, just wondering how long I can expect to limp around for. 
anyone ever have similar pain with the delt?


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 19, 2011)

first pin was in quads, 250mg/ml 1 ml

No pain at all at first, only mild the next day. Had a bit of pain squatting two days later but nothing serious. Might just be the gear you're using or just people react differently. It does get better though, I've been just rotating quads and I usually have trouble remembering which leg I pinned by 3 days later lol


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 19, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I get my lady to pin me



lucky! mine would just give me a lecture!, i think she cried when she found my test and pins. told me I was destroying my body. lol. she doesn't know that there is a proper way, and a junkie way..


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 19, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> lucky! mine would just give me a lecture!, i think she cried when she found my test and pins. told me I was destroying my body. lol. she doesn't know that there is a proper way, and a junkie way..


 I like how you say that. Mine doesnt understand that either. She thinks your putting some crazy dirty drugs into you to cheat at whatever you do. 
I have informed her the best I could and chose to keep it to myself for now. Id love for her to know, even if not supportive, but just to know and and not bother me about it lol. 
Im thinking in a week or so it might change her mind when i want it all the time


----------



## independent (Aug 19, 2011)

Ive pinned with 18g's before. Theyre pretty burly.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> guys that pinned quads, how long before you could walk normal lol?
> Im using 300mg/ml so Im sure its a little worse, just wondering how long I can expect to limp around for.
> anyone ever have similar pain with the delt?



I couldn't walk normally for 4 days using homebrew test prop. Shit was baaad. I had to use my hands to bend my leg to get into my car. First injection into quad was very painful the next day but actual injection was smooth.


----------



## meow (Aug 19, 2011)

First pin was in my glute ...sweated a little but it was painfree. The freakiest pins were probably 29's into the outer bicept heads (igf). That was interesting. Didn't hurt but felt weird.
I think being a regular blood doner and getting immunotherapy shots every week made me comfortable with it.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 19, 2011)

meow said:


> First pin was in my glute ...sweated a little but it was painfree. The freakiest pins were probably 29's into the outer bicept heads (igf). That was interesting. Didn't hurt but felt weird.


 

I cringe just thinking about pinning biceps, I'm gonna have to pass on that

might give traps or lats a try though, anyone have experience with those sites?


----------



## meow (Aug 19, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I cringe just thinking about pinning biceps, I'm gonna have to pass on that
> 
> might give traps or lats a try though, anyone have experience with those sites?



I think pinning lats would suck. Im not very flexible though


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 19, 2011)

meow said:


> I think pinning lats would suck. Im not very flexible though


 

Lol I hear that, my lats are pretty big and my chest not so much so I think it'd be easy for me to reach lol
Plus kenny powers pins traps and he's swole as fuck 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuhTBVT7X0s


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 19, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I couldn't walk normally for 4 days using homebrew test prop. Shit was baaad. I had to use my hands to bend my leg to get into my car. First injection into quad was very painful the next day but actual injection was smooth.


 Did you pin there again? Did it get better?


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm repinning their in 2 days. I'll let you know. I'm praying pretty hard right now it doesn't hurt like HELL.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 19, 2011)

HAHA, yeah let me know. i have to do my next monday night  probably just go into the delt I think


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 19, 2011)

Get your girl to watch "Bigger Faster Stronger" ..mine doesnt hate me for it now due to that movie.. 

Pinned quad today first shot ever.. 23g 1.5" pinned .8cc of 350mg/ml test e and eq in one go.. I was shaking like crazy.. Got it most of the way in left like 1/4" out cuz I was scares.. But asperated and nothing so I slowly pushed it in.. And bam I was done.. I was like "Wtf? I was that freaked out... Why?" No pain.. Pinhead size blood droplett after..


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 20, 2011)

Haha nice, we have watched that movie a couple times, didn't help. 
I think if it came from a prescription would be the only way she way ok, that way you know its ok. I think she thinks some guy is out making it in his garage and just throwing stuff together.
Let us know how your quad feels


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 20, 2011)

Idk I am super nervous that I messed up something.. Mainly due to how smooth it all went.. Too easy.. Minor muscle pain today..not immobilizing.. But no redness or swelling.. Not really sure what to expect lol..


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mine went super smooth, no injection pain, super easy, felt good till the next day. Man, it still hurts, a lot


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 21, 2011)

So its Sunday morning, and my leg is finally starting to feel better after my Friday night pin. 
Which is very good considering today is max effort bench day!  I was getting a little worried.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 21, 2011)

The pain does get better, I must be lucky though because none of mine have been that bad even in new sites. Enanthate has been smooth as butter for me. 

Anyway I'd just rotate sites so that you have two days or so to recover before training those muscles. Quads occasionally don't feel right if I squat too soon after, but never had a problem with glutes or delts and training


----------



## Mike225 (Aug 21, 2011)

Glute is the best choice for me


----------



## pieguy (Aug 21, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> HAHA, yeah let me know. i have to do my next monday night  probably just go into the delt I think



Test prop injection is still sore and painful the next day but not nearly as bad as the first time. This was expected and I'm guessing it'll subside the more often i shoot into quads. I rotate glute and quad eod and have to say that glute injections are the shit


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 21, 2011)

this thread put me at ease a little lmao


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 21, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> this thread put me at ease a little lmao



the more you tremble the harder it is to pin.. just saying..


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 21, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> the more you tremble the harder it is to pin.. just saying..


 

quoted for truth

it helps if you just put it in quick, and brace your hand against your body. You can aspirate with the same hand if you so choose, and just keep steady pressure on the plunger. If it's a site that you can reach with both hands I usually use both to keep it steady

Once you get over the nervousness it's a piece of cake


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thats one of the reasons I did quad first. I can use both hands and not contort to get at it.  Easy to hold the barrel with one hand steady to aspirant. 
Tonight will be the delt for sure, ill post up how it goes.


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm actually excited to pin tomorrow lol..


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 22, 2011)

i saw some videos of pinning on here before but i couldnt watch then becuase im at work. Any links someone can share? its always nice to have a visual reference.


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 22, 2011)

http://spotinjections.com/


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 22, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> http://spotinjections.com/


 
Great thanks ill give it a look right now


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 22, 2011)

I noticed you swapped for a 25g pin, I was worried your first inject would be with an 18g lol. I never inject alone because it's less stress. I mean sometimes your blood pressure drops, you start pouring sweat, and then you're going down for the count. It's happened to me after injecting many times and then one day I was sitting on the toilet leaning against the wall hoping I didnt pass out with a pin my leg lol I didnt but from now on my buddy injects me and I dont look.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 22, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> I noticed you swapped for a 25g pin, I was worried your first inject would be with an 18g lol. I never inject alone because it's less stress. I mean sometimes your blood pressure drops, you start pouring sweat, and then you're going down for the count. It's happened to me after injecting many times and then one day I was sitting on the toilet leaning against the wall hoping I didnt pass out with a pin my leg lol I didnt but from now on my buddy injects me and I dont look.



I'm sorry but I laughed pretty hard. It's just a little pin prick. You don't even have to look at yourself inject.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 22, 2011)

haha, yeah its not bad. dont even look. 
I found some video on youtube of all places actually. spotinjections is good also. but I like the video.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 22, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I'm sorry but I laughed pretty hard. It's just a little pin prick. You don't even have to look at yourself inject.


 
It's not the physical pain, it's the psychological reaction. Our instincts tell us that something is stabbing us and sometimes have an uncontrollable reaction.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 22, 2011)

haha i know what's going on. you're just afraid of needles which is fine, but i just keep thinking of a big ass dude with a needle the size of his middle finger causing him to faint and it makes me laugh. sorry :X


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 22, 2011)

pieguy said:


> haha i know what's going on. you're just afraid of needles which is fine, but i just keep thinking of a big ass dude with a needle the size of his middle finger causing him to faint and it makes me laugh. sorry :X


 
When it happens to you I hope you laugh lol. You don't understand, I did a ton of pins and one day it hit me like vertigo, you dont have to be afraid its just an involuntary reaction.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 22, 2011)

thats weird, I guess everyone is different too. I was so worked up, but I wasnt shaky thank god. and as soon as I broke skin, looking away, all the nervousness just went away. now Im working myself up for my second injection. Im getting the same way, and am like, damn, the first was so easy, but this one will be in the delt, one handed. 
cant wait to get out of work and get it over with. 
oh, and then ill be 600mg's into my first cycle!


----------



## meow (Aug 22, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> I'm actually excited to pin tomorrow lol..



Me too. Can't wait to apply to left quad tomorrow.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 22, 2011)

done with quads


----------



## pieguy (Aug 22, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> When it happens to you I hope you laugh lol. You don't understand, I did a ton of pins and one day it hit me like vertigo, you dont have to be afraid its just an involuntary reaction.



Are you sure you didn't hit a nerve cuz that's what it sounds like?


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 22, 2011)

I pinned early...  I couldnt wait.. And I will be busy tomorrow.. So I pinned.. No pain.. No bleeding at all.. Idk was super easy in the left leg too lol


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 22, 2011)

Lol nice, just did left delt. Super easy, no pain. Easier than inticipated really. Well see how it feels tomorrow.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 22, 2011)

Damn..I'm still freaked out. Have my first pin coming up soon. Gonna go for glute if I can reach back there. Would prefer to do that than have to split up to 2 delt shots and there's no way I'm doing quads! Mine are so ticklish I feel like they're be hell to inject into


----------



## pieguy (Aug 22, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> Damn..I'm still freaked out. Have my first pin coming up soon. Gonna go for glute if I can reach back there. Would prefer to do that than have to split up to 2 delt shots and there's no way I'm doing quads! Mine are so ticklish I feel like they're be hell to inject into



Quad ain't so bad if you have a pretty easy to shoot compound like test cyp and you go very high and out. You don't wanna be shooting right on top of your leg, but right on the side instead. I made that mistake and it's noticeable the next day.

Why not just do all the shot in one delt? do you have small delts and/or running more than 3ml of oil? running a water and oil compound in same cycle?

I don't really condone this, but if you skip aspirating, it makes it a lot easier too. Aspirating scares the shit out of people cause they think to themselves, OMG PEOPLE DIE FROM AIR IN VESSELS! Likelihood of hitting a vessel and then successfully injecting air into it is like nil. Once you've done your first injection, begin aspirating the next time you inject. 

And last tip is just stab yourself in a hurry. You don't wanna rest on a needle on your skin and slowly push. It makes it more painful. If you stab quickly, once you break skin, you can look over and slowly guide the needle in perpendicularly. Simple.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 23, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Are you sure you didn't hit a nerve cuz that's what it sounds like?


 Oh no, when you hit a nerve it shoots a pain through your leg like an electric shock. Even after I felt better and went to put in the last .5ml it happened again and I had to wait some more. Then finally no reaction.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 23, 2011)

See I went nice and slow, no stabbing lol, rest the needle on the skin then ease it in, can't even feel it. Well a little bit in the delt, i have very tough skin too though, and have been told that by every doctor to give me a shot. No problem though.
So my shoulder is sore today and I can't lift my arm over my head, but no where near how my quad shot felt the next day


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 23, 2011)

You definitely don't want to push slowly against the skin, get that part over quick and then the rest is easy. Not that it's bad either way but you won't even feel it if you go quick. 

Also I've found it helps to let a drop of oil roll down the pin when you clear the air. Gives it a bit of lubrication so it glides in easier.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys, had my first pin today too. I was pretty intimidated beforehand!!! I drew with an 18g (which was not fun to look at!) and then pinned the delt with a 25g. Used .5 ml of T350. Originally planned on doing glute but for some reason my glute scared me today and delt didn't seem as bad.

It was NOT what I expected at all. I put the pin near the skin and then pushed fast. I thought the pin itself would hurt and then the oil would go in easy and not have a feeling associated with it. Also didn't expect any soreness till the next day. I did not feel the pin go in at all, and it was so quick and smooth that it went straight to the end. Luckily my delt could handle the 1.5" lol. Aspirating was easy, pushing the oil through took about 60 seconds, during which I was shaking a lot, and i felt a little pressure build up deep inside. It became a little sore right away and it was hard to lift my arm very high. 5 hours later it's fine, just sore.


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 25, 2011)

New discovery.. Dont pin before bid.. Pin before it.. When I did that it hasnt started hurting yet ..walking around mustve done something for it


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> New discovery.. Dont pin before bid.. Pin before it.. When I did that it hasnt started hurting yet ..walking around mustve done something for it


bid? did u mean bed? im ill take all the tips i can get lmao. does it matter what time of day you pin or before or after certain activities?


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 25, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> bid? did u mean bed? im ill take all the tips i can get lmao. does it matter what time of day you pin or before or after certain activities?



Yea I meant bed lol.. Damn tablet keyboard.. Idk I just pinned like four hours before bed and showered after.. Walking around and water tubing mustve helped


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> Yea I meant bed lol.. Damn tablet keyboard.. Idk I just pinned like four hours before bed and showered after.. Walking around and water tubing mustve helped


ok thats what i thought. i see a lot of people pin before bed is their a reason for this or just a preference?


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 25, 2011)

I havent read anything on it lol.. I think its just a fire and forget thing.. Idk.. Thats why I did it prebed first.. Was cuz I knew I would be all nervous like I fucked it up so I figured sleeping after would be best.. But that pin hurt next day.. Whereas when I pinned quick when I had a chance and had stuff going on after didnt hurt at all.. I hear warming the gear with a heat pad for a lil bit also helps but my gear is painless as is.. So I dont need to..


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> I havent read anything on it lol.. I think its just a fire and forget thing.. Idk.. Thats why I did it prebed first.. Was cuz I knew I would be all nervous like I fucked it up so I figured sleeping after would be best.. But that pin hurt next day.. Whereas when I pinned quick when I had a chance and had stuff going on after didnt hurt at all.. I hear warming the gear with a heat pad for a lil bit also helps but my gear is painless as is.. So I dont need to..


 oh gotcha cool thanks for the info


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 25, 2011)

wow the PIP is awful today!! And it's strange I pinned in the right place (thickest part in the center of the delt, just barely below the middle) and I'm feeling the pain 2 inches or so below the site, in the narrow bottom part of the delt. I used a 1.5" pin and went all the way in. Why's it hurting below it more-so than on the spot?


----------



## pieguy (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you inject slowly (30-60 seconds), preheat the oil and make sure to keep the needle stable? I've found all these make a difference.

For some reason too, i find it hurts like hell if you train a muscle then use it as an injection point the same day. Never doing that with quads again.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 25, 2011)

yup, my whole muscle hurts that it goes into. its not the inection that hurts after its the solution and your muscle, so the whole thing will hurt. 
My shoulder still hurts from monday lol. way better than the quad though. 

I have to do my next one tonight, other shoulder. 
I do them at night, but its because i work second shift, I come home, do it, shower, then go to sleep.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> yup, my whole muscle hurts that it goes into. its not the inection that hurts after its the solution and your muscle, so the whole thing will hurt.
> My shoulder still hurts from monday lol. way better than the quad though.
> 
> I have to do my next one tonight, other shoulder.
> I do them at night, but its because i work second shift, I come home, do it, shower, then go to sleep.


 injecting at night before bed doesnt make u stay awake? for some reasin it just seems like it would keep you awake to me


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 25, 2011)

na, Im on enanthate too. I dont think it has much effect on me with in a couple hours. actually the night of my first day on, I shot 300mg, took 40mg dbol and slept the best I had all week lol. I did take the dbol earlier, but I shot the test, showered and went to bed.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> na, Im on enanthate too. I dont think it has much effect on me with in a couple hours. actually the night of my first day on, I shot 300mg, took 40mg dbol and slept the best I had all week lol. I did take the dbol earlier, but I shot the test, showered and went to bed.


 cool becuase ill be on test E i have enough trouble sleeping as it is


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 25, 2011)

It's 11:06 pm and I just did my right delt. I think I just caught a nerve, the delt started to twitch as I broke skin, then hurt more than the other side the whole way in. I did it anyway and I'm sure its fine, just weird.


----------



## meow (Aug 25, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> It's 11:06 pm and I just did my right delt. I think I just caught a nerve, the delt started to twitch as I broke skin, then hurt more than the other side the whole way in. I did it anyway and I'm sure its fine, just weird.


Anyone try a pec application yet? Im a little freaked out by it lol....


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 25, 2011)

hmmmm, not sure I want to go there lol. I havent had any problem yet, except this last little bit of nerve pain. 
But I dont like thinking about pecs, or biceps, just doesnt seem fun


----------



## pieguy (Aug 25, 2011)

If you use 27+ or slin pins, pec is pretty easy. You insert the pin at an angle to inject into the bulk of the pec. You don't wanna come at it perpendicularly depending on how big your pec muscles are. There's more about this in the slin pin thread.


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 26, 2011)

i did my 6th pin the other day, it was the worse one yet.  ive been only doing glutes, upper outer quadrant 2x per week. every other shot went smoothly but on my 6th, as soon as i broke the skin, blood came out... so i said weird but ok no big deal
so i moved it over a bit, went in, and as im pushing the plunger i notice the pin is in my glute crooked, i kind of panicked, and like a dumbass i tried to straighten it out ( fucking stupid i know) while it was in me.  so after i get half ML of oil in me the needle starts to pop out of my skin by about half way, so i pushed it back in.  at this point im sweating and almost fainted, so i had to lay oon m bed and finish the rest of the ML.  im going to try delts next, i think my glutes have had enough for now


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 26, 2011)

it's ok to be slightly angled, no need to straighten it out. 

And how did blood come out as soon as the pin went in? Wouldn't you have to pull out for that to happen? Unless you mean you aspirated blood in which case you just have to change the depth and it'll be fine. 

Hitting a nerve isn't usually a big deal either to the other guy. As long as it's not major like the sciatic or something it usually won't even hurt afterwards. Might twitch a bit and be uncomfortable but it's ok.


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 26, 2011)

This thread is just awesome.. We are learning together and conquering our fears  lol.. Thinking of shooting delts next but now that quads are ok I am wanting to just use them.. But I wanna swap out so I minimize scar tissues


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 26, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> it's ok to be slightly angled, no need to straighten it out.
> 
> And how did blood come out as soon as the pin went in? Wouldn't you have to pull out for that to happen? Unless you mean you aspirated blood in which case you just have to change the depth and it'll be fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## pieguy (Aug 26, 2011)

That sounds like what happens when your needle is blunted or you didn't poke fast enough.  Your scenario sounds pretty painful


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 26, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> it's ok to be slightly angled, no need to straighten it out.
> 
> And how did blood come out as soon as the pin went in? Wouldn't you have to pull out for that to happen? Unless you mean you aspirated blood in which case you just have to change the depth and it'll be fine.
> 
> Hitting a nerve isn't usually a big deal either to the other guy. As long as it's not major like the sciatic or something it usually won't even hurt afterwards. Might twitch a bit and be uncomfortable but it's ok.


 
yeah I just kept goint, weird feeling, twitching, but no pain really, I could feel it more than the last one, but but that was it, I could feel it. the others I couldnt even feel. 

This thread turned out great. lots of good info. I wish there was another before my first pin i could have read and gathered together like this. 
anyway,  Im on my third injection of 300mg/ml test E and today is the first time my nuts thought it was cold out lol. they have been trying to hide all day. 
I did chase the wife around this morning too. so I havent noticed much, but this is what I was hoping to lol. the good sides of test


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 26, 2011)

for deltoid injections, do you guys go all the way in with the 1inch pin?


----------



## UcantHang (Aug 26, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> for deltoid injections, do you guys go all the way in with the 1inch pin?


 
I do.


----------



## UcantHang (Aug 26, 2011)

I have always done delts and glutes but after reading this thread im hittin the quad. fuck it.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 26, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> for deltoid injections, do you guys go all the way in with the 1inch pin?


yes. I have pretty big delts too though.


----------



## Gfunk (Aug 26, 2011)

I remember when I first started pinning in the quads I must have grazed a nerve.. and my leg was twitching.. I was like WTF.. LOL


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 30, 2011)

So 5 days after pinning right delt it still hurts. I had a hard time aspirating with my left hand and was a little shaky. After reading back and forth about aspirating I decided not to while pinning my left delt for the second time, which was last night, so today it feels pretty good. I'm sure a lot has to do with the muscle getting used to it, but it couldn't have hurt.


----------



## UcantHang (Aug 30, 2011)

UcantHang said:


> I have always done delts and glutes but after reading this thread im hittin the quad. fuck it.


 
Well I followed up on what I said and hit the quad today. I have to say I have been missing out all this time, Im hooked. I cant wait till Friday to hit my other quad. Dont talk about it, be about it.


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 30, 2011)

They are pretty awesome  ..also still too much of a chicken to pin glutes or delts.. But imma do it friday I think..


----------



## meow (Aug 30, 2011)

Good stuff guys. Good stuff.


----------



## juiceforbrkfst (Sep 1, 2011)

My girl thinks it's gross too but she's always squeezing my arms and pecs, go figure!!!
My first cycle was in July. DP Test Prop 100 and NPP 150. 1cc of Prop .6cc of NPP EOD. First time my hand was shaking so bad I dropped the syringe and and had to put on a new 22g pin on. After I managed to get it into my quad I relaxed a little, aspirated and let slowly let her have it. Intitial pain was as expected, slightly sore to the touch. Next day got outta bed and couldnt walk! I had to tell people i pulled a muscle just to have an excuse for my rad new gaster limp! relief didnt come for 3 day wich of course by that time i'd hit the left quad. By this point im like F juice!! but i didnt puss out and stayed with it. After about 2 weeks my body aclimated and it was barely sore ever. bythe end of 10th week I would catch myself lookinging forward to my next pin! Next cycle is in October and I'm stoked!


----------



## ct67_72 (Sep 1, 2011)

my second delt shot was nothing like the first. ( in the same delt) and Im wondering if quads will be the same, I hate to do it and be limping around for a week again. That sucked. I told everyone I hurt my quad squatting lol


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 1, 2011)

My quads dont hurt at all anymore


----------



## pieguy (Sep 1, 2011)

Just did quad again after skipping it for 1.5 weeks and the debilitating pain is back. Jeesus christ test p soreness sucks. Gonna try delts later cause this shit's unbearable if you need to actually lift with your legs.


----------



## ct67_72 (Sep 1, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Just did quad again after skipping it for 1.5 weeks and the debilitating pain is back. Jeesus christ test p soreness sucks. Gonna try delts later cause this shit's unbearable if you need to actually lift with your legs.


 thats my problem. delts hurt, but they dont hold your body weight up lol. I can get away with my dealts hurting. i cant deal with limping around like last time in my quad. 
Im gonna hit my delt tonight and keep going back and forth for now. 
Im skeptical about the glute too. I figure it will make me limp just as bad as the quad.


----------



## PurePersian (Sep 1, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> So 5 days after pinning right delt it still hurts. I had a hard time aspirating with my left hand and was a little shaky. After reading back and forth about aspirating I decided not to while pinning my left delt for the second time, which was last night, so today it feels pretty good. I'm sure a lot has to do with the muscle getting used to it, but it couldn't have hurt.


 
WTF Aspirating can save your life bro... I'd Rather have pain and live... also the shaking will stop once your used to pinning. Aspirate that way we can always see you on the boards bro. Don't want you to be one of those sad stories man.

As For pinning I do quads. Sometimes I hit something that hurts. I pull out. slap on a new needle. And relocate.. Usually goes in smooth as butter..  But You figure the more you pin the more stories you will have lol... happens to us all! Glutes cool too I just feel like quads easier to get too.


----------



## rage racing (Sep 1, 2011)

Great info guys. My gear hasnt even touched town yet and I am already worried about my first pin. I hate needles


----------



## chosen1 (Sep 2, 2011)

SumMiscGuy said:


> Congrats! It's a great feeling once you get used to it. Just wait til you start seeing the benefits too. U will love it


 

I thought I was the only one.  I get kinda a rush from it, but I'm a sick, sick , Bast***


----------



## meow (Sep 2, 2011)

Applied igf to my delts today. Much easier than glutes. I think I will backload and try delts soon.


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 2, 2011)

rage racing said:


> Great info guys. My gear hasnt even touched town yet and I am already worried about my first pin. I hate needles



I was the same way dude.. just relax.. it hurts more when you tremble


----------



## Calves of Steel (Sep 3, 2011)

just an update:
Be very careful about your sterile technique. My delt shot ended up getting infected. Not fun!!!! I swabbed alcohol on my delt and the vial, but I hadn't showered since the day before and probably had a lot of dead skin on the surface holding bacteria or something. Either way, 2 inches below the injection site I got purple swelling the size of half of a baseball and redness around it. Thankfully, a week of antibiotics and that went away. 

Second shot was .5cc of t400 as well, this time in the quad. PIP was crazy for this one too. It didn't get infected, but did feel like there was a knot in the muscle. I'm thinking there should be a warning out there for everyone who first starts that using high mg/ml gear in a first pin can be an extremely painful combo! I'm sure some people tolerate it fine, but I'm going to take some time off and come back with maybe 100 or 150mg/ml gear and let the muscles warm up to it first.


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 3, 2011)

depends where you get your gear man... the stuff I got is t350 and no pip.. no pain really..


----------



## ct67_72 (Sep 6, 2011)

Any one know what happened to me?
The last 2 times I pinned I had the same problem, on opposite delts, I injected no problem, when I pulled out, blood ran all the way down my arm. 
I'm assuming a caught a vein on the way in?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 6, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> Any one know what happened to me?
> The last 2 times I pinned I had the same problem, on opposite delts, I injected no problem, when I pulled out, blood ran all the way down my arm.
> I'm assuming a caught a vein on the way in?


eew wtf bro stop with the horrow story im about to start very soon


----------



## meow (Sep 6, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> Any one know what happened to me?
> The last 2 times I pinned I had the same problem, on opposite delts, I injected no problem, when I pulled out, blood ran all the way down my arm.
> I'm assuming a caught a vein on the way in?



U probably went thru a vain. Its all good


----------



## pieguy (Sep 6, 2011)

Never bothered to look this up, but is PIP, post injection pain?

Man, i've never injected delts before and decided to split my normal dosage into two seperates, one in each side delt. Lets just say, i can barely lift them this morning. Why can't everything be as simple as glute injections.


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 6, 2011)

Idk I always assumed pip was just was like a sharp quick pain.. Dunno for sure though..


----------



## Ahrnold (Sep 6, 2011)

extreme night sweats for me at 400mg per week, test cyp human grade...wtf?

test thermogenic too?!


----------



## ct67_72 (Sep 6, 2011)

PIP= post injection pain.
dont worry guys a little blood never hurt anyone. just weird. 
after third pin in delt, I have almost 0 pip. pinned last night and did overhead presses today actually. 
on a side note my cycle is going great. Getting ready for a bench only meet in 2 months and sundays training went
warmed up to a 3 board
365x1
405x1
got in shirt
455x2
500x2
535x2
565x1


and I have like 9 more weeks. man, its gonna be good!


----------



## ct67_72 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> extreme night sweats for me at 400mg per week, test cyp human grade...wtf?
> 
> test thermogenic too?!


 I take 300 at a clip x2 a week right before bed and usually sleep great. psychological maybe?


----------



## ct67_72 (Oct 13, 2011)

so quick update since im 20ml down. 
I was having terrible pip pain. not bad pain, but pain for days and days. my shoulders were sore constantly and I wouldnt dare pin my quad again. 
I missed one of my days and pinned in the morning instead of at night, and I couldnt believe it but I had 0 pain. figured it much be something weird so I did my next day and it was the same. 
I figured if delts were g2g I would try the quad. And again, 0 pain. 
Im thinking its from not moving the muscle once I would pin. Now Im moving through the day getting it worked around and its fine. 
so yeah, no more pinning before bed for me.


----------



## PurePersian (Oct 13, 2011)

Pin your Quads, so easy so smooth so sexy


----------



## ct67_72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh I forgot to out in there, I dis hit the quad again, about 2 times. And no pain. Went to delt today though, just as easy really


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 14, 2011)

It took me years of debating and planning my first cycle. It was just about 6 months back at the age of 26. I had heard horror stories of soreness and pain and so on. I finally worked up the nerve (after 30 min) to pin my glute 1.5 22g. I washed my hands, swabbed with alchol and just stuck it right in. Aspirated, and began to push in 2cc's of Test E/Tren E. When it was said and done, I did not see the big deal about pain of the injection. Definately got sore in the days to follow but nothing crazy. The hype leading up to finally sticking was crazy, i got sick to my stomach almost. But after the first pin the rest were and continue to be a walk in the park!!!!!!!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 19, 2011)

just pinned for the first time ever. pinned 25g 1-1/2'' in glutes 250mg test e. i think i did it in the right area and did everything right. it didnt hurt at all and b4 i even no it the pin was in. i have never been so nervous in my life tho im still fuckin shaking. i have a little red bumb on injection site thats normal right? no pain, a tiny drop of blood when i pulled out that it. so far so good?


----------



## jtterrible (Oct 20, 2011)

yea.. good to go


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 20, 2011)

hzhah good. wow my ass is sore ass fuck 2day tho and hurts if i poke it. i guess thats normal 2? especially because i was shaking so bad. i knew it was gonna hurt after lmao


----------



## pieguy (Oct 20, 2011)

If it's your first pin ever, yes, some soreness and irritation is usual. Depends on which lab you're using as well because certain labs use higher BA content. As long as the injection site isn't throbbing, bright red, heavily swollen and you feel feverish with extreme PIP, you're fine.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 20, 2011)

ok cool i dont have any of that^ its just a little sore but i can move and walk normal, i can even lay on it. i was like fucking trembling so i knew it was gonna be sore i just wanted to ask some guys i trust. no redness, no bruising, no fever or any other weird feelings. thanks guys! so far first pin was a success!


----------



## nick52 (Oct 20, 2011)

great post, this is my first time using aas im 52 yrs old 2 mos. ago i pinned for the first time sustanon 250 i love sus i pinned in my delts then quads i just added test susp. 50mg bi lateral 1.5 hrs before workout now i pin bis tris chest my wife thinks im crazy cant understand why too me though i will do whatever it takes to grow


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 21, 2011)

my ass is still fucking sore. it only hurts to the touch though. i must tore the muscle the fuck up with the needle holy shit


----------



## jtterrible (Oct 21, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> my ass is still fucking sore. it only hurts to the touch though. i must tore the muscle the fuck up with the needle holy shit



that's what she said


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 21, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> that's what she said


  shit is no joke it hurts! i was fine the past 2 days but now that im back at work and sitting all night im dieng!


----------



## ct67_72 (Oct 21, 2011)

yeah, I limped for over a week my first quad pin. Like I said earlier in this thread though, if i do it at night and dont move much i get terrible PIP, if i do it in the morning I have no problem. like this morning, I shot 1.8ml of test cyp into my quad, no problem.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 21, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> yeah, I limped for over a week my first quad pin. Like I said earlier in this thread though, if i do it at night and dont move much i get terrible PIP, if i do it in the morning I have no problem. like this morning, I shot 1.8ml of test cyp into my quad, no problem.


 interesting. i was told to pin it before bed and go to sleep and forget about it. i like that becuase im still nervous about the needles and shit so doing it and going right to sleep helps a little but probabl makes the pip worsre


----------



## ct67_72 (Oct 21, 2011)

yeah, it seemed easier for me. pin and go to sleep, couldnt figure out why 6-8 injections in I had PIP for a week still. 
I got some stuff late and did it the day after I normally would, so I did it early, and no more PIP. good thing that stuff was late lol


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 21, 2011)

eeehhh i want to get rip of the pip it sucks a aids dick but im so nervous idk if i can pin and go about my day lmao i was shaking so bad


----------



## ct67_72 (Oct 21, 2011)

How many have you done, after my first I haven't worried too much. Just do it and forget about it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 21, 2011)

1st pin. my second one im doing tommorow or monday probably tommorow. I hate needles i dont mind the pain i just hate the needles and dont have anyone to do it for me. FUCK! hopefully it wont be as bad. I have a problem with thinking about every possible thing that could go wrong right before i do it =o


----------



## jtterrible (Oct 21, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> 1st pin. my second one im doing tommorow or monday probably tommorow. I hate needles i dont mind the pain i just hate the needles and dont have anyone to do it for me. FUCK! hopefully it wont be as bad. I have a problem with thinking about every possible thing that could go wrong right before i do it =o



you haven't yet had the thrill of hitting a nerve yet.. lolol.. I hit one the other day and my quad contracted really hard I nearly stubbed my toe.. and it quivered a lil after..


----------



## PurePersian (Oct 21, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> 1st pin. my second one im doing tommorow or monday probably tommorow. I hate needles i dont mind the pain i just hate the needles and dont have anyone to do it for me. FUCK! hopefully it wont be as bad. I have a problem with thinking about every possible thing that could go wrong right before i do it =o


 Dont worry brother we were all the same way.. In the begining I would start thinking about it my heart would start pounding Id start sweating and shit lol..Goin HELLA slow like 10min for the whole process now.. Im like.. swab.. fill..change pin head.. push in... get excited.. asperate.. plunge..swab..all  takes like 1:30 seconds  if that hahah
Good luck Brother you will be fine


----------



## hill450 (Oct 21, 2011)

I can't freaking wait to pin! I'm excited as hell about it....is that wrong? lol


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 22, 2011)

hill450 said:


> I can't freaking wait to pin! I'm excited as hell about it....is that wrong? lol


 

YES that is wrong you fucking MANIAC.....haha, getting ready to pin one over here bro


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 24, 2011)

First pin got infected i think... went to do my second pin and noticed a zit on my ass it was a little swolen and red and had a white head so i popped it not thinking twice. right after that i realized it was the spot from my first inject...... is this worse then it looks? or not as bad as i think? it hurts but not bad at all just feels like a very minor bruise, it doesnt itch, theirs no swelling excpet the little bit discribed and i have no fever or any other bad feelings. so am i good or can i expect to die soon? lol


----------



## pieguy (Oct 24, 2011)

Probably fine. If it becomes very painful, starts to throb, feels hot and u become feverish, then u got a problem.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 24, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Probably fine. If it becomes very painful, starts to throb, feels hot and u become feverish, then u got a problem.


 Okay so far so good im not sure if its hot the the touch ill check later thanks


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Nov 7, 2011)

just got done with my first pin. ive been super amped for the past week waiting on supplies to get here. took 200mg in the quad with a 25G.  i didn't even notice it.  most of my turds hurt more then that did


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 7, 2011)

pinned againt 2day idk how many times that is. i guess i rly dont like needles. i still dont look forward to pinning as a matter of fact i hate it. today was probably the worst pin yet. It hurt like a bitch today. i did my glut and as i was twisted pinning my back tensed and cramped up i was forced to let the pin hand for a second while i reajusted myself. the test did not want to go through to pin 2day and it fought me hard. finally i finished and a little bit of oil came out of the hole? is that ok? followed the oil was some blookd not a lot but way more then their has been the past couple time. dk wtf happend or what i did this was earlier today around 10am. its not around 7pm and it hurts like a bitch idk why. what a night mare bro i fickin hate pinning


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Nov 7, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> pinned againt 2day idk how many times that is. i guess i rly dont like needles. i still dont look forward to pinning as a matter of fact i hate it. today was probably the worst pin yet. It hurt like a bitch today. i did my glut and as i was twisted pinning my back tensed and cramped up i was forced to let the pin hand for a second while i reajusted myself. the test did not want to go through to pin 2day and it fought me hard. finally i finished and a little bit of oil came out of the hole? is that ok? followed the oil was some blookd not a lot but way more then their has been the past couple time. dk wtf happend or what i did this was earlier today around 10am. its not around 7pm and it hurts like a bitch idk why. what a night mare bro i fickin hate pinning



im glad i didn't have that experience, ecspecially for my first pin.l so far i have felt no pain what so ever, hopefully it stays like that haha


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 7, 2011)

ldyzluvdis06 said:


> im glad i didn't have that experience, ecspecially for my first pin.l so far i have felt no pain what so ever, hopefully it stays like that haha


 my first 2 pins i had pip but thats usual.i also pinned those b4 bed. my next couple pin i pinned after i wolk up and warmed up a bit then i went to the gym and had my normal day. so almost no pip. but this last one  fuck i hate pinning bro i dred next week


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Nov 8, 2011)

what is the most that can be pinned  into ones muscle?


----------

